# Vibration Technologies Amp and 4x10 Halifax



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Why do I want to buy this? 

Vibration Technology Amp and Cabinet | Amps & Pedals | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Because you're picking up good vibrations? B#(*

And it seems pretty damn cheap...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Canadiana. 

Page is gone on my tablet.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Sold it looks like. Used to love searching for those cabs and GBX. They had Greenbacks in them.


----------

